# Equities, Curriencies & House Prices



## Bearish (16 Jul 2002)

*Equities, Curriencies & House Prices*

The equity markets continue to tumble. With little prospect of earnings increases in the near term and the likelihood of more corporate scandals, those that highlighted the markets overvaluation relative to historic norms seem to have been proven somewhat right. However the markets have still further to fall to reach historic norms. So how far do people think markets will plunge and can those near retirement really afford to stay in equities?

As for the Euro/Dollar, it seems the dollar is on the verge of collapse. Can Europe handle losing the artificial competitive advantage European exporters have had over the past 3 years. More importantly can Irish exporters handle both currency appreciation and run away inflation without cutting jobs?

Finally house prices have been aggressively rising again, although the lower end of the market has seen smaller increases. Is this sustainable in the current economic climate?


----------

